# NEED Styrofoam skulls!



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/102007-foam-skulls.html


----------



## BeaconSamurai (Nov 5, 2009)

I f you find out let me know. I got mine with my "bag of bones" I bought. Did you try Amazon or a Google search?


----------



## HauntedHotSauce.com (Feb 19, 2006)

I did. I found them at SpookShop but they were out of stock.

There are some plastic ones here.

And one on amazon here


But I need at least 6 or more so I was hoping to find a deal.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

I've been trying to track down a supplier as to stock my webstore. But I've turned up little success in finding any at a reasonable price. It seems the going price for them is about $8 nowadays. Looks like they went up by a few bucks since last year. Sorry I couldn't help. If I find them at a good price, I'll let you know.


----------



## DoctorGrim (Oct 18, 2007)

I know this doesn't do you any good right now.

Last fall, Dollarama (In Toronto, ON) had foam skulls for $2.00 each. I bought as many as I could carry.

The picture shows the skull. The one on the right is the original, the left is a modification of course.

There are nearly identical to the ones at Michaels, but one-third the price.
View attachment 16023


If you can wait, there may be bargains later in the year.


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm working on an idea to mass produce skulls for myself. If you don't mind a latex shell filled with expanding foam. This may be in the near future.

How many we talking?


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

Walgreens has those hard plastic skulls that look pretty realistic for $6-7. Big Lots was selling them for $9! This is why you always have to double-check prices before buying things at discount stores! I know they say "You may as well buy it because you'll spend the difference in time and gas" but you just need to plan on stopping buy these places during a trip for something else and then do a search for it when you get home.

Anyway since it looks like it was made in a mold it should be pretty good to use to make a mold as well. I wish I had the capabilities to do that, but I've got enough projects going on these days without "learn professional quality mold making" thrown in there. I've always wondered why no one's used a bucky to make a higher quality blow mold blucky. Even if it just came as a bag of bones with a diagram for assembly it would be worth it if the savings was good compared to the expensive ones... all the cheap ones seem to be 4' or less.


----------



## baboomgirl (Jul 13, 2010)

Yubney said:


> I'm working on an idea to mass produce skulls for myself. If you don't mind a latex shell filled with expanding foam. This may be in the near future.
> 
> How many we talking?


I would love some if you are offering to sell them. Planning on making an archway over our front door that looks like skulls set in stone and need as many as possible but my attempts at making the foam ones were pathetic lol
So anything you have to offer im sure many people would love to purchase at decent costs...maybe a group buy thing?
PM me and let me know your thoughts.


----------



## ctarpey (Nov 7, 2010)

http://www.dollardays.com/i564779-wholesale-skull-foam-9-5-.html

if you have an account you can buy them wholesale....

http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/397781716/POLYFOAM_HEAD_HALLOWEEN_SKULL_HALLOWEEN_DECOR.html

the one above is also wholesale eyegore migh want to start a group by i belive there 70 cents a piece and 500 at least...


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

ctarpey said:


> http://www.dollardays.com/i564779-wholesale-skull-foam-9-5-.html
> 
> if you have an account you can buy them wholesale....
> 
> ...


For the min 500, they are ~$3.00 a piece, which means I would have to offer them to the Group Buy, at $5-6 to reimburse China's high shipping costs. ( Not much of a savings then)
To get them at $0.75 a piece I would have to order 2000. Does anyone need 2000?


----------



## jonnyci (Mar 1, 2011)

Amazon has these available

Amazon.com: GRINNING SKULL: Everything Else


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

jonnyci said:


> Amazon has these available
> 
> Amazon.com: GRINNING SKULL: Everything Else


It would be a good price if they were actually lifesize. I was duped into buying one from ebay only to find out that it's 3/4 scale.


----------



## ctarpey (Nov 7, 2010)

hahaha eyegore ill take 2500 lol! hmm it would be a challenge to sell 5000. i mean idk!


----------



## ctarpey (Nov 7, 2010)

also heres a idea. What if you did 500 group buy but spread through this forum and maybe another 2 forums?
Just an idea i mean for the 70 or so cents people would buy more then 1 ? maybe even put out a poll?


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

baboomgirl said:


> I would love some if you are offering to sell them. Planning on making an archway over our front door that looks like skulls set in stone and need as many as possible but my attempts at making the foam ones were pathetic lol
> So anything you have to offer im sure many people would love to purchase at decent costs...maybe a group buy thing?
> PM me and let me know your thoughts.


You might would benefit from the ones discussed on this thread: http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/100639-make-cool-skulls-pennies.html


----------



## baboomgirl (Jul 13, 2010)

Eyegore said:


> You might would benefit from the ones discussed on this thread: http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/100639-make-cool-skulls-pennies.html


i wish i could.. i cannot find a lifesized skull empty mold like this anywhere. any suggestions?
I am gonna continue to make paper mache ones for the moment but will still be on the lookout.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

baboomgirl said:


> i wish i could.. i cannot find a lifesized skull empty mold like this anywhere. any suggestions?
> I am gonna continue to make paper mache ones for the moment but will still be on the lookout.


I know what you mean...I was hoping you'd have some luck finding it, so you could tell me! LOL. I'm in the same boat as you. I'd like to make a zillion copies for a windowed arch and silk flame torch sconces.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Eyegore said:


> Does anyone need 2000?


YES! 

(unfortunately, I can't afford that...)


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

baboomgirl said:


> i wish i could.. i cannot find a lifesized skull empty mold like this anywhere. any suggestions?
> I am gonna continue to make paper mache ones for the moment but will still be on the lookout.


You might want to look into this: 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/67547-glove-mold-making-101-a.html

It cost me $20 to get the initial skull and latex for the mold, but was able to produce them for about $.50 ea after that.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

UnOrthodOx said:


> YES!
> 
> (unfortunately, I can't afford that...)


$120? thats a freak'n deal for 2000 skulls.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Eyegore said:


> $120? thats a freak'n deal for 2000 skulls.


2000 x $.75 (your listed price at 2000) is $1500. Plus whatever shipping would be.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

UnOrthodOx said:


> 2000 x $.75 (your listed price at 2000) is $1500. Plus whatever shipping would be.


HAHA, brain fart! Boy, that would be a deal!
point me to the nearest elementary school.
~$1 a skull is an awesome price but I doubt we'd be able 
to get enough participants to meet the quota!


----------



## ctarpey (Nov 7, 2010)

hahaa eyegore but seriously say someone bought 5 to 10 skulls and you got 200 responses for 10 skulls that 2000 skulls already say you get 500 responses that 5000!


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

ctarpey said:


> hahaa eyegore but seriously say someone bought 5 to 10 skulls and you got 200 responses for 10 skulls that 2000 skulls already say you get 500 responses that 5000!


yeah, but even with a group buy I doubt we'd get anywhere near 200 responses, and they all would have to order 10, which is also unlikely.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

I also wouldn't envy the task or re-distributing those 200 orders...


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

UnOrthodOx said:


> I also wouldn't envy the task or re-distributing those 200 orders...


you said it!


----------



## ctarpey (Nov 7, 2010)

oh didnt think of that part lol with that job might as well call it eyegore shipping incorporated lol! maybe one day when the foum has hundreds of thoudands of lurching members everyone can get a skull! LOl


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

ctarpey said:


> oh didnt think of that part lol with that job might as well call it eyegore shipping incorporated lol! maybe one day when the foum has hundreds of thoudands of lurching members everyone can get a skull! LOl


It will definitely require a shipping network. I can give half the order to a member in a more north central US state, to relieve some of the shipping duties. I'll look into doing this maybe around August. By then,maybe more members will be online to participate. I know I could use about 20 or so. Maybe I should set up the group buy so that participants are _required_ to buy at least 10pc. I don't think most members would object to that! Why buy 1 for $10 retail, when you can get 10 for $10 wholesale!? hmmm? We'll see. It's still too early in the year for large quantity group buys.


----------



## ctarpey (Nov 7, 2010)

think of it as a challenge but yea do it more towards august and keep it up for awile cause people will come through august maybe into early september.
also if you decide to do that barney group buy or at least find three othe members that want to go in on it im in!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Eyegore said:


> It will definitely require a shipping network. I can give half the order to a member in a more north central US state, to relieve some of the shipping duties. I'll look into doing this maybe around August. By then,maybe more members will be online to participate. I know I could use about 20 or so. Maybe I should set up the group buy so that participants are _required_ to buy at least 10pc. I don't think most members would object to that! Why buy 1 for $10 retail, when you can get 10 for $10 wholesale!? hmmm? We'll see. It's still too early in the year for large quantity group buys.


I am centrally located to hit all the western states, if it helps. 

(one reason all the military ammo dumps were built in Utah during WWII was it was centrally located to hitting both the west and gulf coasts...)


----------



## ctarpey (Nov 7, 2010)

As for me in new york , NY i am not centraly located but we do carry a shipping netowork not that every state doesnt have the same ones but


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

UnOrthodOx said:


> I am centrally located to hit all the western states, if it helps.
> 
> (one reason all the military ammo dumps were built in Utah during WWII was it was centrally located to hitting both the west and gulf coasts...)


Well it's only a hypothetical right now, but it's worth putting on the back burner. 
I'd be happy to have your help, shipping is definitely the most challenging aspect.
Thanks for volunteering, Muhahaha!


----------



## movienut (Nov 2, 2010)

I would be up for 10! Just shoot me PM when and if ya do it!
Thanks 
Don


----------



## PHNOMNE (Oct 2, 2009)

I'd be down for at least 100. I tried the expanding foam skulls and failed miserably and I will likely spend the next two - three years scraping it off my garage floor.

Mental Note: If you dont know what you are doing, dont attempt 30 skulls at a time. It ended up looking like a 1/4 size Jaba the Hut in the garage under the pile of yellow foam.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

I am in talks with the supplier...on getting these foam skulls. 
So if all goes well, we might can do a Group Buy around early August. 
Is anyone interested? I'd have to order at least 250pc. Not sure on cost yet.


----------



## deathstaste (Mar 17, 2010)

*keep me posted*

email me if you get this worked out


----------



## lanie077 (Sep 2, 2009)

would def be in for 20


----------



## BeaconSamurai (Nov 5, 2009)

Eyegore, I would be in for 20. How about your blucky buy? Is that still a go?


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

BeaconSamurai said:


> Eyegore, I would be in for 20. How about your blucky buy? Is that still a go?


Yep! Starts July 1st. See Group Buy page for more details!


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

I'd be in for about 20 skulls also. Will watch the group buy thread to see if you get this off the ground. THANKS EYEGORE!!!


----------



## killa283 (May 11, 2011)

I would be in for at least 10 if not 20


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

well Great! It sounds like it would be a successful Group Buy...here's hoping the supplier agrees!


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

Ten skulls here. Still debating whether I want Bluckies or to buy one good skeleton.


----------



## BiggieShawty (Aug 31, 2010)

I would LOVE a skull group buy. I would take at least 10-12.


----------



## PHNOMNE (Oct 2, 2009)

I would still be down with at least 50. Possibly more. I will watch for the group buy.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

Xane said:


> Still debating whether I want Bluckies or to buy one good skeleton.


Ah...the Great Debate! What are your plans?


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

Eyegore said:


> Ah...the Great Debate! What are your plans?


My theme is graveyard but I'm really not fond of the way Bluckies look. Some of the tutorials here for PVC skeletons with a 4th quality skull are catching my interest, though a Blucky would be a time saver and I could still replace the skull and it would look fine after corpsing. On the other hand if I got a realistic skeleton I could use that for a close-up scare and just buy a bag of bones for graveyard debris.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

Xane said:


> My theme is graveyard but I'm really not fond of the way Bluckies look. Some of the tutorials here for PVC skeletons with a 4th quality skull are catching my interest, though a Blucky would be a time saver and I could still replace the skull and it would look fine after corpsing. On the other hand if I got a realistic skeleton I could use that for a close-up scare and just buy a bag of bones for graveyard debris.


You could split the difference, and buy a barney but replace the head. 
Money left over could buy two-three bluckies. 

Bluckies are, to put in bluntly, UGLY...but their also cheap! 
I guess if you need an army or skeletons than bluckies are the way to go, 
but if you just need a few here and there; I'd go with a barney or even a bucky.


----------



## kickassbob (Sep 23, 2009)

I have been looking for some cheap skulls also. Does anyone else know where the cheapest ones can be bought now?


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

I would be interested in buying some of these, especially if they're the solid foam skulls. I'd like to eventually build some sort of skull wall or pillars, or something along those lines. 

Please keep me apprised of the situation.


----------



## Hallomarine (Aug 21, 2010)

Eyegore you're my hero! I just get done ordering 5 bluckys from you, and now I find this thread. After wiping out an entire town of 3/4 size foam skulls (nothing larger to be had) at crappy prices, and assaulting a fair sized chunk of SLC with the same results, you dare wonder if I will take 20 or more full sized skulls at a ridiculously low price? Heck Yes! You'll have 2000 skull sold in no time. KEEP US POSTED! HM


----------



## Hallomarine (Aug 21, 2010)

XANE - the barney skelly really is a good deal for the money. I corpsed my first one last year and it looked GOOD! They do need a little modification with the skull, but it seems like every skelly does these days. My Boss is still p$$d about her scare in the port-a- potty. HM


----------



## kimcfadd (Oct 6, 2010)

So, is this the skull that you are thinking of doing a group buy on?

http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/397781716/Halloween_polyfoam_skull_head/showimage.html


----------



## BeaconSamurai (Nov 5, 2009)

If you put a group buy together count me in for 20.


----------



## kickassbob (Sep 23, 2009)

Depending on shipping cost. If they are just as nice as the ones Walmart and target sells I would buy 100-200 of them. I am looking to buy several now.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

kimcfadd said:


> So, is this the skull that you are thinking of doing a group buy on?
> 
> http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/397781716/Halloween_polyfoam_skull_head/showimage.html


This is one of three companies I've contacted. 

It's either going to be that skull, a 6" polyfoam solid (like the skull on page 1) or a 7" foam-only skull (no paint) 
The price will determine which skull goes to the Group Buy.


----------



## kickassbob (Sep 23, 2009)

How long would it take to get them in a group buy?


----------



## chuck (Oct 1, 2009)

If you got this group buy together I would definitely be interested in about 100 of them.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

kickassbob said:


> How long would it take to get them in a group buy?


I'd start it Aug 1st end Aug 31st.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

chuck said:


> If you got this group buy together I would definitely be interested in about 100 of them.


Good. There's enough interest, now I just have to see if I can get them at a good enough price!


----------



## tinafromidaho (May 8, 2008)

I would like to get some as well and coming from one of the many that don't get in the group buys or anything, I think it is fine to set a 10 or 20 limit, whatever works best for those of you organizing it.


----------



## NIL8r (Sep 22, 2009)

I'd be up for 10-20 (depending on price).


----------



## darkmaster (Apr 29, 2009)

*cheap foam skulls*

I was making these and had them available for members CHEAP, but, someone on here complained and I had to stop selling them.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

darkmaster said:


> I was making these and had them available for members CHEAP, but, someone on here complained and I had to stop selling them.


That's too bad Darkmaster. Don't let a negative comment keep you from producing them! I'm sure they were loved by many!


----------



## darkmaster (Apr 29, 2009)

*Foam skulls*

I will be back casting after the 2011 season.

The haunt is taking too much time away. This years haunt will be the best and I'm making sure of it. 

I will post when castings are ready. I had foam skulls and hard resins. There are many uses for the foam ones. There are pictures in my album of the castings.


----------



## NIL8r (Sep 22, 2009)

Those are really nice looking casts. Can I ask, for those interested in tackling this as a project, what you use for a mold and foam? Maybe a quick how-to?


----------



## graveghoul (Sep 24, 2008)

I'd be in for at least 10. More depending on shipping cost.


----------



## shinehigh (Jun 29, 2011)

I am in for 10 as long as they are the life size


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

I think we WILL do a group buy. 
I talked with the supplier and we can get them for $1 each! 1 DOLLAR!

So when the group buy starts, August 1st...the price will be as follows:

Foam Skull = $1

Shipping = $8 US, $12 INT
aditional fee $.50 (per skull)
(shipping/paypal fee)


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm in for 20, this is a great buy................thanks Eyegore you are the bomb!!!!!


----------



## BiggieShawty (Aug 31, 2010)

Eyegore said:


> I think we WILL do a group buy.
> I talked with the supplier and we can get them for $1 each! 1 DOLLAR!
> 
> So when the group buy starts, August 1st...the price will be as follows:
> ...


AWESOME!!! Can't wait.


----------



## NIL8r (Sep 22, 2009)

ONE DOLLAR???!!! And these are full size?

I'm definately in on this Group Buy! Thank you Eyegore for helping us all.... again.

*For everyones quick reference:*
Totals based on $8 US shipping and ($0.50 per skull) paypal fee as Eyegore mentioned

10 skulls - $23 total 
20 skulls - $38 total 
30 skulls - $53 total
50 skulls - $83 total


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

obcessedwithit said:


> I'm in for 20, this is a great buy................thanks Eyegore you are the bomb!!!!!


I know right! I nearly fell out of my computer chair when I was told they would be $1pc! 
Awesome! Can't wait for this one! I need at least 20 myself!

The catch is that we have to order 200pcs. I hope we can hit the quota!

I might have to have it set up so that each group buy participant orders at least 5 or even 10. 
Advertise it as 10 for $10 plus shipping!?


----------



## shinehigh (Jun 29, 2011)

Yeah I want to up mine from 10 to 30 

Thank you Eyegore for your time and work on this


----------



## madmax (Dec 28, 2003)

Can't wait for this one....

I will be in for at least 15...maybe 30


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm in for at least 20....possibly more. Eyegore, if you get a chance, could you post a pic of the one's we're getting?


----------



## chuck (Oct 1, 2009)

$1 a piece. I am definitely in for 100. 
I just might finish my catacombs project yet.


----------



## kickassbob (Sep 23, 2009)

That sounds great!!!!

When will you get your hands on one so we can see what it looks like, weighs and dimension? 

Are these going to be shipped from them or do they ship to you then you ship to us? I am asking incase it would be cheaper shipping and hassle to just buy 200 straight from them.

You definitely kickass Eyegore!!!!
Thank you


----------



## MET42 (Nov 9, 2008)

I would be in for 20. What about a pic? Any chance? Thanks Eyegore


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

sent out email to supplier...
will post pics soon, or as soon as they email them to me.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I don't think you will have any trouble meeting this quota. I would like to see the skulls before saying how many I would want, but I would like to make some columns with bones and skulls on them and I know that will take quite a few.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

I would love to see pics too, but if they look good I would like 25 to 35. Thanks!!!


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

kickassbob said:


> Are these going to be shipped from them or do they ship to you then you ship to us? I am asking incase it would be cheaper shipping and hassle to just buy 200 straight from them.


Eyegore,

There's an idea. Maybe they would be willing to drop ship to any members that order at least a certain number. They would probably be in multiple boxes anyway. That would save you a lot of work on shipping.


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

Hmm, I wonder how many you could fit into UPS' maximum box size (before oversize charges that would require you to use multiple boxes).


----------



## kickassbob (Sep 23, 2009)

I am up for what ever makes it easier on eyegore.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 25, 2005)

I'd be in for 10, you always need skulls.


----------



## xrockonx911 (Jul 28, 2010)

probably jumping in on this one too!
If you keep this up I'm gonna have my Halloween budget blown before September Eyegore!!

I'll let you know.
Thanks for another great Group Buy!


----------



## dustin2471 (Aug 26, 2009)

I am in for 50. 

as mentioned above, I would be willing to help with shipping distribution, I am in California, Sacramento area specifically if that matters.

200 should be cake.


----------



## ROCKNRUDE (Apr 13, 2009)

Cool. I'll be down for at least 20! Can't wait to see pics


----------



## Mad Mad Mark (Oct 24, 2009)

Yes! About 5 to 10 skulls sounds good to me. we are talking about the larger life size skulls,right?

Eyegore , This may be a dumb question (never stopped me before) ; I have never done a Group Buy through the Forum before....How will this work?

How do I pay? Can I pay before Aug 1st? A Dollar per skull? Woooohoooo!!!


----------



## Tsloth (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm interested once we have some details. Cheaper = more!! Can never have too many skulls...I could put them on the posts of my horse fence....several hundred feet long fence! People probably could get rid of any extras on craigslist without losing money even with shipping factored in.


----------



## RunawayOctober (Jul 3, 2011)

I'd be down for 10 or so as well.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Aug 31, 2008)

I'd possibly be interested once details are finalized.


----------



## tinafromidaho (May 8, 2008)

If this isn't able to happen because of all the shipping hassles, don't sweat it, everyone will survive.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

tinafromidaho said:


> If this isn't able to happen because of all the shipping hassles, don't sweat it, everyone will survive.


I still plan on doing it! Just gotta figure out how I will be collecting GB payment. Any ideas?


----------



## kickassbob (Sep 23, 2009)

Paypal is the way I would handle it if it was up to me.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

Any other ideas? I'd prefer to use Paypal as a last resort. Though easy to use...they tend to steal a percentage of the money being transfered. Up to 10%! Google Checkout too.


----------



## kickassbob (Sep 23, 2009)

I am up for almost anyway to pay that is fast.

Here is paypal fees from there website.
Purchase payments received (monthly) Fee per transaction 
$0.00 USD - $3,000.00 USD 2.9% + $0.30 USD 
https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_display-receiving-fees-outside

I would be glad to pay the fee to make it easier on you. What are the other ways to pay. Snail mailing a check would be a hassle right?


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

Figure out the details, & I'll be in for 10 or so also. Thanks


----------



## RunawayOctober (Jul 3, 2011)

Make everyone pay their own fees. Here's a fee calculator: http://ppcalc.com/

Assuming $1/skull...
10 = 10.61
20 = 20.91
50 = 51.80
100 = 103.30
Etc etc. 

Or just make sure everyone marks it as a personal gift, to get around the fees. 

Don't forget to divide up the cost of shipping to you between everyone as well.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm in for 50, and if I can manage it, possibly 100.




> Any other ideas?


What about a good old-fashioned postal money order?


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

Pumpkinhead625 said:


> I'm in for 50, and if I can manage it, possibly 100.
> What about a good old-fashioned postal money order?


What's "postal"? 

Yeah, that might be a good option.
Cashier checks or Cash. 
And then Paypal as a secondary option.


----------



## Hallomarine (Aug 21, 2010)

thank you RunawayOctober and Pumpkinhead625! Excellent help and (lol) great payment suggestion. Also Western Union. 
At these prices, I'm more than willing to put up the extra coppers for the fees. I'm coming out so far ahead of retail, that I feel like I'm making $ on the deal. 
Eyegore, you rock for even attempting this with so little planning. 
I'm planning on 100 now for myself so I can build my cemetery centerpiece - a 6' tall blood fountain. Won't happen this year, but it's my main project for next year if this deal can be pulled off. HM


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

Should remind everyone who isn't watching the other Group Buy threads, Eyegore is asking about alternate payment methods because of Paypal going back and charging extra fees that is costing him money to do the Group Buys and otherwise being a huge pain in the neck (which is why I refuse to use them). And it's against their TOS to mention that you're factoring the fee into the price so if they saw him doing that they might even void his account. Since Eyegore has been doing this a long time here I'm sure there's plenty of people who would vouch for him being trustworthy enough for you to send him checks or money orders.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

> Since Eyegore has been doing this a long time here I'm sure there's plenty of people who would vouch for him being trustworthy enough for you to send him checks or money orders.


Absolutely! Eyegore is a stand-up guy. 

One note about payments, though. No matter which form of payment we decide on, I think that under no circumstances should we send cash. The reason I say this is to avoid any potential problems or misunderstandings; if you send a check or a money order, and it gets lost or stolen in the mail, it's traceable, but cash isn't. I know Eyegore is an honest guy, but if someone sends cash and it gets lost/stolen, there could still be bad feelings.


----------



## joepolicy (Sep 19, 2008)

Xane said:


> Should remind everyone who isn't watching the other Group Buy threads, Eyegore is asking about alternate payment methods because of Paypal going back and charging extra fees that is costing him money to do the Group Buys and otherwise being a huge pain in the neck (which is why I refuse to use them). And it's against their TOS to mention that you're factoring the fee into the price so if they saw him doing that they might even void his account. Since Eyegore has been doing this a long time here I'm sure there's plenty of people who would vouch for him being trustworthy enough for you to send him checks or money orders.


If you send money using PayPal, you will see two tabs. One says Purchase, the other tab say Personal. If you send money for these group buys, use the Personal tab. If you use your checking account, there is no fee. If you use a credit card, when you hit send, you will be given the option of paying the CC fee yourself - and you should so Eyegore does not get stuck with the fee! I send money to family all the time using the personal option and no fee is ever taken out.

Joe


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Thank God I saw this. I'd be down with 10


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

joepolicy said:


> If you send money using PayPal, you will see two tabs. One says Purchase, the other tab say Personal. If you send money for these group buys, use the Personal tab. If you use your checking account, there is no fee. If you use a credit card, when you hit send, you will be given the option of paying the CC fee yourself - and you should so Eyegore does not get stuck with the fee! I send money to family all the time using the personal option and no fee is ever taken out.
> 
> Joe


Yes, but they charged him an extra fee anyway. They probably wondered why there were so many transactions going through, researched what it was being used for, and considered it a business transaction even though he's not making money off of it. And retroactively charged him more money. His attempts at getting this reversed failed. Bad enough he got hit with more shipping charges than he expected last year, now this. If you pay check/money order there's no risk of back charges.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

Xane said:


> Yes, but they charged him an extra fee anyway. They probably wondered why there were so many transactions going through, researched what it was being used for, and considered it a business transaction even though he's not making money off of it. And retroactively charged him more money. His attempts at getting this reversed failed. Bad enough he got hit with more shipping charges than he expected last year, now this. If you pay check/money order there's no risk of back charges.


Correct. They are charging me regardless of it being sent "gift" or otherwise. They assume that it is a buisness exchange and therefore Paypal has my account set up to automatically withdraw fees. If my grandmother were to send me a $50 birthday "gift" they would still take a percentage out.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I would be in for at least 20 to.
united states postal money order would be the way I would collect if I was doing it.
Because of the way paypal is doing the transactions.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Or just charge us the fees.


----------



## Hallomarine (Aug 21, 2010)

Well it seems that a decision is getting closer. Pay Pal definitely is not the way to go for Eyegore - fees or no fees. I am good with getting a money order, that's how a lot of us started out paying our bills when we were younger anyway. Though I think I may buy my MO elsewhere than the Post Office. The thought of giving the Government more money scares me. How about we order a Trillion Styrofoam Skulls and send them to the White House instead? HM


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

I 'm thinking Paypal (plus .10 cents more per skull added to order upon checkout) , Money order ( cashiers or bank check) NO personal checks. Or, Cash (US currency only) Must be sent in security envelope.


----------



## kickassbob (Sep 23, 2009)

Sounds great! I rather pay the .10 more per head to go through paypal.

Any luck on getting a picture yet?


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I'd go with a money order. Totally sucks you got stiffed with PP, Eyegore


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> I'd go with a money order. Totally sucks you got stiffed with PP, Eyegore


stiffed with PP! Good Lord!!? ROFL.
...My inner 12 year old is laughing hysterically!


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

Details:
(*more pictures to follow)

Skull is 7 inches from forehead to chin
5.5 inches from forehead to back of skull (cranium and bottom)
Solid foam, unpainted (this was so we could get them at $1)

Picture(s):










NOT BAD FOR A BUCK! 
retails for about $10 (painted)


----------



## kickassbob (Sep 23, 2009)

Looks good. I was going to paint mine anyway.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

kickassbob said:


> Looks good. I was going to paint mine anyway.


Might as well. Their paint jobs always need touch up work anyway.
A little acrylic paint and clearcoat; they'll be good to go! saved that $8-10 bucks!
I'd rather buy: 10-skulls unpainted for $10 plus shipping (wholesale ) 
-Than- 1-skull painted for $10 plus shipping (retail)


----------



## kickassbob (Sep 23, 2009)

So whats the time frame? Group buy Aug 1st Ends Aug 31st so we will receive late sept?


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

kickassbob said:


> So whats the time frame? Group buy Aug 1st Ends Aug 31st so we will receive late sept?


Should receive by 2nd week in September (as currently planned)
I might bump the timeline up a bit, and start it earlier to make sure the skulls will all be delivered by Sept 1st. We'll see.
Maybe start July 25th...end Aug 25th. I don't want to overcrowd my workload and time though. 
One full month before Halloween should be more than enough time to paint the skulls.


----------



## kickassbob (Sep 23, 2009)

I am greatful for you doing all the leg work on this deal. Early would be better for me so I have time to get it all done. Are you planning to order 200 at a time or all at once?

I am still in need for 10-20 before Sept 1st does anyone know of the best deal out there before the group buy? Does not have to be life size just close to it.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

kickassbob said:


> I am greatful for you doing all the leg work on this deal. Early would be better for me so I have time to get it all done. Are you planning to order 200 at a time or all at once?
> 
> I am still in need for 10-20 before Sept 1st does anyone know of the best deal out there before the group buy? Does not have to be life size just close to it.


Ordering 200+whatever in one bulk order. At group buy's end.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Excellent! That's exactly what I had in mind.


----------



## Addicted2Boo (Jul 19, 2009)

I would love 10! Count me in too.


----------



## Hallomarine (Aug 21, 2010)

Thank you Eyegore. So will you keep us posted on this thread as to the actual start time? Or should we just look for it in the group buy section? I (like many others of us here at the forum) do wish there was some way to help you out with the logistics of the shipping on these group buys. I have 30+ years in ship'g and rec'g and if I had the time, I would definitely help you out, just to show my appreciation. Unfortunately I have one of "those" jobs that I can't afford to quit, but doesn't give me enough time off. I for one, can't thank you enough. HM


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

I had a recent financial windfall. I may be in for 100 of these.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

Pumpkinhead625 said:


> I had a recent financial windfall. I may be in for 100 of these.


Care to make a donation to the first national bank of eyegore! I could use some of that windfall!  LOL. That's great! 
Order as many as you need! But what the heck are you going to do with 100? Inquisitive minds want to know.


----------



## Mad Mad Mark (Oct 24, 2009)

A Money order sounds very good to me! (I can buy them cheaper at my local bank than the post office) 

Just tell me where and when I can send it please?


----------



## butterfry (Apr 26, 2011)

I would love to get 20 if possible. Please let me know. Thanks again for everything you do!!!!


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

butterfry said:


> I would love to get 20 if possible. Please let me know. Thanks again for everything you do!!!!


I'll start the group buy in a couple of weeks. It will be posted in the Group Buy section, but I'll post again to this thread when it starts.


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

Those look great! 
I'll order 10 of 'em...
Thanks Eyegore!


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Hell, at a buck a piece I'll go for at least 20 of these also, maybe 40. 
2 Bucky thumbs up for Eyegore !!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

This has to be the best buy so far.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

> But what the heck are you going to do with 100? Inquisitive minds want to know.


Well, one project I had in mind was cemetery gate pillars made from skulls, and every 16 ft along the cemetery fence, a smaller pillar made from skulls as well. And I'd like to keep some extras on hand for possible future projects. For $1.50 each (including shipping), why not? 

I may have to have them shipped to my brother's hose though...my landlord is already givng me some funny looks for some of my Halloween stuff.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

Pumpkinhead625 said:


> I may have to have them shipped to my brother's hose though...my landlord is already givng me some funny looks for some of my Halloween stuff.



Ahh, the problems with renting :/ Don't worry, my local nazi's (a.k.a. Homeowners Association) gave me an earful for a couple of years. Covenant communities are awful! Until my friendly next door neighbor became the president of the Association. Then, no more problems


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Actually, my landlord is pretty cool about Halloween...I do up the whole yard and he doesn't mind. The problem is space; I'm already bulging at the seams for storage space. I'm seriously considering renting ssome space to store my Halloween stuff.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

Lol! Yeah, I have a two car prop storage area myself.  After this year, I may have to rent some storage space. Gates, columns, and mausoleums are on the current menu. They take up a lot of floor space!


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

*I just wanted to make sure of a couple things ...

1. These are not life-size right? I think a lifesize skull would be around 9" from forehead to back of skull, not 5", right?

2. These are not $1 but $1.50 (or $1.60 PayPal) plus shipping. I keep seeing posts that say ONLY $1 and others that say $1.50 (plus SHIPPING of course).


If they're not life-size I probably won't get any as I just pillage the stores ofter Halloween for prices similar to these for life-size ones. Of, course I have to wait, but then again, I'm the ultimate cheap-ass! I'd rather wait and get it then, then have to pay shipping and wait for the order (nothing against Eyegore, that's just how these things work and I'm an impatient procrastinator )*


----------



## Glyphen (Sep 17, 2008)

Hey Eyegore!

I'd take 30 skulls if this happens.



Side note: I run a Western Union store and the fees are:

For $1.00 to $50.00 the fee is $5.00 (same day, "money in minutes" transaction)

For $50.01 to $200.00 the fee is $12.00 (same day, "money in minutes" transaction)

They offer a "next day" transfer for a slightly less of a fee ($9.99) for $50.01- 

$200.00 but you cannot pick it up till the following day, 24 hour period wait time.

But this would put a burdon on Eyegore because he'd have to personally go to a 

Western Union to recieve them.


----------



## 4ToUov (Jul 20, 2010)

Just out of curiosity...how much would the skulls costs when painted? Don't even know if it is an option,don't get me wrong please 
Perhaps there's a majority who wants them painted,for what I've read you could easily "sell" a couple of 100 each (painted & non pianted)
Again just out of curiousity,cause I would love to buy aprox 50,but I hate to paint them.
Here in Holland whe love halloween,but whe don't have an eye for details (yet?),so painted is for me the best option.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

4ToUov said:


> Just out of curiosity...how much would the skulls costs when painted? Don't even know if it is an option,don't get me wrong please
> Perhaps there's a majority who wants them painted,for what I've read you could easily "sell" a couple of 100 each (painted & non pianted)
> Again just out of curiousity,cause I would love to buy aprox 50,but I hate to paint them.
> Here in Holland whe love halloween,but whe don't have an eye for details (yet?),so painted is for me the best option.


Jumps to $3.50 painted plus shipping. Not so great of a deal. Plus I'd have to order at least 500pcs. The painting technique is really easy however, all you are doing is giving it a dark base coat, and then drybrushing a lighter color over it, to bring out the skull's natural details. You will use maybe 2-paints total. There are plenty of dry-brushing tutorials on the forum to help you out. Or, you can look at similar store bought skulls as reference.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

OMG! I'm totally in for this!! 10-20 at least!! Even if I don't use them now, it's such a deal I can't afford NOT to buy them!!

I prefer them unpainted, that way I can do what I like with them & they much cheaper. If you don't know how to paint 'em, there's plenty of threads here on different techniques or just start a new thread & the help will come!!

And thanks to everyone for doing the leg work & making this group buy stuff possible for us addicts!!!


----------



## DireDebb (Nov 27, 2010)

Eyegore -

I would also be in for 20, maybe more. And the sooner, the better to be able to use them in this year's build.

Thanks!


----------



## 4ToUov (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanxx for the reply's,I was affraid for this answer,the most logical.. I know,but I don't think I have time to paint them all (due to circumstances),I think I will go for 20 unpainted skullls then.
I will keep an eye on this thread to see what's the final price incl. S&H to europe.

Thanxx so far for all the work you put in it Eyegore


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

> 2. These are not $1 but $1.50 (or $1.60 PayPal) plus shipping. I keep seeing posts that say ONLY $1 and others that say $1.50 (plus SHIPPING of course).



The actual cost per skull is $1.00 each. However, it costs money to ship these.

Eyegore will place a bulk order for everyone who wants to get some. The order will be bulk shipped to Eyegore, and then he will repackage each person's order and send them out.

The cost of domestic shipping is a base rate of $8.00. The cost of international shipping is a base rate of $12.00. There is an additional shipping charge of 50 cents per skull. This additional shipping charge is due to the bulkiness of the skulls; they take up a lot of space, and therefore, cost more to ship. 


If you want to use Paypal to make your payment, there is an additional fee of 10 cents per skull.

So if you order 20 skulls (and live in the US, and you're paying via Paypal), then here's how it breaks down:

20 skulls x $1.00 (actual cost)===========$20.00
Base shipping charge=================$ 8.00
20 skulls x $.50 (additional shipping charge)==$10.00
20 skulls x $.10 (paypal fee)============$ 2.00
TOTAL==========================$40.00

If you order 20 skulls (and live in the US, and you're paying by money order), then here's how it breaks down:

20 skulls x $1.00 (actual cost)===========$20.00
Base shipping charge=================$ 8.00
20 skulls x $.50 (additional shipping charge)==$10.00
TOTAL==========================$38.00


Here are the basic equations:

If you live in the US, and pay by money order: $8.00 + $1.50 per skull 

If you live in the US, and pay by Paypal: $8.00 + $1.60 per skull 

If you live outside the US, and pay by money order: $12.00 + $ 1.50 per skull

If you live outside the US, and pay by Paypal: $12.00 + $1.60 per skull

As an additional note:

The base rate remains the same no matter how many you order, so consequently, the more skulls you order, the more the base rate is defrayed. Here are some examples (based on ordering in the US):

Order 10 skulls--- $8.00 divided by 10 = 80 cents per skull
Order 20 skulls--- $8.00 divided by 20 = 40 cents per skull
Order 50 skulls--- $8.00 divided by 50 = 16 cents per skull
Order 100 skulls--$8.00 divided by 100 = 8 cents per skull 

So, if you're ordering in the US, and paying by money order, here's the breakdown:

Order 10 skulls-10 x $1.50 + $8.00 = $23.00- total cost comes out to $2.30 per skull.

Order 20 skulls-20 x $1.50 + $8.00 = $38.00-total cost comes out to $1.90 per skull.

Order 50 skulls- 50 x $1.50 + $8.00 = $83.00-total cost comes out to $1.66 per skull.

Order 100 skulls-100 x $1.50 + $8.00 = $158.00-total cost comes out to $1.58 per skull.

If you want to figure out your actual cost per skull, calculate the total amout ( cost + shipping + Paypal fee, if applicable), then divide that number by the number of skulls you're getting.

IMHO, even with the shipping costs, this is a good deal.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks for posting that VERY accurate price breakdown! LOL. 

I'll be starting this group buy very soon! So check the Group Buy thread in the next week or so, for complete details. This is a GREAT group buy!


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

killerhaunts said:


> I just wanted to make sure of a couple things ...
> 
> 1. These are not life-size right? I think a lifesize skull would be around 9" from forehead to back of skull, not 5", right?


1. They "are" life-size! Life-size, however is a relative term (especially in regards to Halloween decor) Lifesize for whom? 

These skulls are 7''. The average male human skull is ~ 8.5 x 5.5. These are 7 x 5.5! Although not anatomically correct for the average human, they "are" still life-size, as a human skull can be 7 x 5.5". Most retail stores carry 6" foam skulls, and at 3x the price, Or they may sell uber-anatomically accurate plastic skulls for $40+. These are the largest life-size foam skulls I could find! What more do you want in a foam skull? They're both realistic and cheap.



killerhaunts said:


> I just wanted to make sure of a couple things ...
> 
> 2. These are not $1 but $1.50 (or $1.60 PayPal) plus shipping. I keep seeing posts that say ONLY $1 and others that say $1.50 (plus SHIPPING of course).
> 
> If they're not life-size I probably won't get any as I just pillage the stores ofter Halloween for prices similar to these for life-size ones. Of, course I have to wait, but then again, I'm the ultimate cheap-ass! I'd rather wait and get it then, then have to pay shipping and wait for the order (nothing against Eyegore, that's just how these things work and I'm an impatient procrastinator )[/COLOR][/B]


2. The unit price is $1. Shipping is then added to the Group Buy order. Maybe you can find a few after Halloween for about the same price.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

Just let us know when kind sir. In some cases, mine included...the sooner the better


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

raven's hollow cemetary said:


> just let us know when kind sir. In some cases, mine included, the sooner the better :d


next week!


----------



## kickassbob (Sep 23, 2009)

Yeeaaaaaa Next week!!!!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

Eyegore said:


> next week!



Wonderful


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

OUCH Eyegore is pulling my wallet again. I don't think I could pass up the Skull group buy.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

DeadED said:


> OUCH Eyegore is pulling my wallet again. I don't think I could pass up the Skull group buy.


haha! Sorry bud!  After this group buy I'll be calling it quits until next year. I think it best to stick with just two Group Buys a year from now on. Anymore, and it starts to get really time consuming and expensive. I love doing it though! 
...How can I pass up foam skulls for a buck!?


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

Eyegore said:


> ...How can I pass up foam skulls for a buck!?



My thoughts exactly


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

Well if the blucky one goes south. I am gonna need the skulls to try to build my own. Trying to go big this year as it is my last year on shore duty and the ship will be at sea during the next few halloweens. So in other words I'll be looking for it.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

DeadED said:


> Well if the blucky one goes south. I am gonna need the skulls to try to build my own. Trying to go big this year as it is my last year on shore duty and the ship will be at sea during the next few halloweens. So in other words I'll be looking for it.


Go big or go home!?


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

The Group buy has started!
http://www.halloweenforum.com/group-buys/105678-7-foam-skull-group-buy.html#post1113725


.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Boy, you don't waste any time do you? It's barely after midnight!


----------



## pkarakis (Oct 13, 2007)

Posted in the wrong spot!


----------



## ricl (Jun 26, 2010)

Garden Ridge stores


----------



## wrasse (Jul 2, 2010)

Hello Eyegore
Please put me down for 30 skulls. I will send $58 via paypal as soon as you confirm.
Thanks kindly
John


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

wrasse said:


> Hello Eyegore
> Please put me down for 30 skulls. I will send $58 via paypal as soon as you confirm.
> Thanks kindly
> John


You should post in the thread in the Group Buys section also just to be sure he sees this.


----------



## Menehune808 (Nov 17, 2013)

sorry so late, im down for some if this is still available,


----------



## Hallomarine (Aug 21, 2010)

Menehune808 said:


> sorry so late, im down for some if this is still available,


this is from 2011 - sorry bud
HM


----------

